# SAM file read only



## tiger14 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello I have a users laptop and the admin password is not working so I manage to get a bootable usb and I am trying reset the password with software but the SAM file is read only


'SAM file opened read only so changes cannot be saved'


How do I make the SAM file not read only?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Due to TSF rules we cannot help crack or circumvent passwords.


----------



## tiger14 (Oct 21, 2014)

No problem, I managed to fix the issue . Thanks


----------

